
Why I’d Rather Be in Italy for the Coronavirus Pandemic - TXV
https://theintercept.com/2020/03/12/italy-coronavirus-united-states-preparedness/
======
IXxXI
Good propaganda piece.

Italy's open borders could place it at a significant disadvantage in handling
the virus in contrast with the united states more closed border policy.

But that will never be mentioned when propaganda is the goal.

